# Just a Song I Like :)



## PixieStix (Jul 11, 2014)

Not a proclamation, just a song

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QQLWF_ItzYs]Neil Diamond - Forever in Blue Jeans (Stereo!) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 11, 2014)

One of my most favorite songs

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f5J54RVZjYs]America - Ventura Highway (with lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 11, 2014)




----------



## PixieStix (Jul 11, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Whgn_iE5uc]Santana Feat. Rob Thomas - Smooth - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 11, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tgd46QiHz4I]Ferris Buller Sing's - Twist And Shout - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 11, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6jujG5X9iZs]INXS - New Sensation HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 11, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9SOryJvTAGs]The B-52's - "Love Shack" (Official Music Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 11, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LQj--Kjn0z8]Smash Mouth - Walkin' On The Sun - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 11, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H67uEgRZs2Y]Dave Matthews Band - The Space Between - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 11, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Jul 11, 2014)

PixieStix said:


> Train - Hey, Soul Sister - YouTube




LOVE that one!


----------



## Gracie (Jul 11, 2014)

I love this one too. A lot.


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 11, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nPqT031SWT4]No Sugar Tonight The Guess Who 1970 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Gracie (Jul 11, 2014)

Well....I am usually listening to my native american music or easy listening like Enya...or nothing at all and just birds. But....I had Welcome To The New Age cranked up and hubby came in with a WTF? look on his face. lol.


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 11, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vPYFWnzjIy0]Tom Petty - Saving Grace - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Gracie (Jul 11, 2014)

Petty rocks.


----------



## hjmick (Jul 11, 2014)




----------



## PixieStix (Jul 11, 2014)

I was looking for the "new and improved what are you listening to"thread...sadly it is closed. 

Tom Petty is my dude

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fsKsFU766Io]Tom Petty - Breakdown + Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HelenaHandbag (Jul 11, 2014)

PixieStix said:


> INXS - New Sensation HD - YouTube


Like this version better.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 11, 2014)

I had loads of cassettes years ago cuz I refused to switch to cd's. Then  did switch...but all of them are easy listening and native american. And....Tom Petty.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 11, 2014)




----------



## PixieStix (Jul 11, 2014)

HelenaHandbag said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > INXS - New Sensation HD - YouTube
> ...



Well, yeah, that is just hot!


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 11, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6UD0c58nNCQ]Stevie Nicks & Tom Petty - Stop Draggin' My Heart Around - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 11, 2014)




----------



## HelenaHandbag (Jul 11, 2014)

PixieStix said:


> I was looking for the "new and improved what are you listening to"thread...sadly it is closed.
> 
> Tom Petty is my dude
> 
> Tom Petty - Breakdown + Lyrics - YouTube


Like the extended one, again:


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 11, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 11, 2014)




----------



## PixieStix (Jul 11, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rYEDA3JcQqw]Adele - Rolling in the Deep - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 11, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iEr9gMYdkHI]The Avett Brothers - Head Full of Doubt/Road Full of Promise (Official Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 11, 2014)

Pixie....I love Adele's voice.  This song sends chills up my spine.


----------



## hjmick (Jul 11, 2014)




----------



## HelenaHandbag (Jul 11, 2014)




----------



## PixieStix (Jul 11, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Pixie....I love Adele's voice.  This song sends chills up my spine.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DeumyOzKqgI



She is amazing...I adore her music

This is my favorite Adele song


----------



## MaryL (Jul 11, 2014)

I love a song that's in the general domain. Row row your boat gently down the stream...merrily merrily merrily merrily, life is but a dream. Probably the least appreciated  song ever. So Simple and ZEN.


----------



## HelenaHandbag (Jul 11, 2014)




----------



## PixieStix (Jul 11, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LRqUONe_aAI]Shivaree - "Goodnight Moon" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HelenaHandbag (Jul 11, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 11, 2014)




----------



## HelenaHandbag (Jul 11, 2014)




----------



## Mr. H. (Jul 11, 2014)

PixieStix said:


> Not a proclamation, just a song
> 
> Neil Diamond - Forever in Blue Jeans (Stereo!) - YouTube



Until you posted this, I had always assumed he was singing "Reverend Blue Jeans".


----------



## Mr. H. (Jul 11, 2014)

Now that I've re-listened, that is rather sexy and romantic.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 11, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 12, 2014)

My sister used to play this song all the time when I was a little kid.  Amazing.


----------



## derk (Jul 12, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/RF0HhrwIwp0]Kings Of Leon - Sex on Fire - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## derk (Jul 12, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/I0-lENIRHaM]Puddle Of Mudd - Control - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## PixieStix (Jul 13, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Jtpf8N5IDE]Queen - Who Wants To Live Forever (Official Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 13, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8SbUC-UaAxE]Guns N' Roses - November Rain - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 13, 2014)




----------



## PixieStix (Jul 13, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n4RjJKxsamQ]Scorpions - Wind Of Change - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Jul 13, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/RSLP1FCREBA]Edgar Winter Group - Frankenstein Live 1973 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 13, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z_umeMtV4QU]Tom Petty - A Face In The Crowd - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 13, 2014)




----------



## HelenaHandbag (Jul 13, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 13, 2014)




----------



## PixieStix (Jul 13, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTAhZKP5wCY]Tom Petty - You Got Lucky - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 13, 2014)




----------



## PixieStix (Jul 13, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H6pODq8_FxE]Rob Thomas - Someday (Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HelenaHandbag (Jul 13, 2014)




----------



## PixieStix (Jul 13, 2014)

Oh how I love this


----------



## HelenaHandbag (Jul 13, 2014)




----------



## PixieStix (Jul 13, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ZBmOFDGdys]Roxette - Queen of rain - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Jul 13, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/QWTu2xKfe80]Meridian - "Children Of Rust" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 13, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z0DAnu5Sq6k]Led Zeppelin - All of My Love - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 14, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZblazK4PcJk]Shinedown - What a shame (Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 14, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 14, 2014)




----------



## PixieStix (Jul 16, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CNfYcPpgzgw]Shinedown - Through The Ghost [Official Video] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 16, 2014)




----------



## PixieStix (Jul 16, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YkADj0TPrJA]Phil Collins - In The Air Tonight (Official Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 17, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 17, 2014)




----------



## PixieStix (Jul 17, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uOQwdRMTKEk]The Archies - Sugar Sugar ('69) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 17, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nU615FaODCg]Monkees - Daydream Believer - Music Video From TV - Clear HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Gracie (Jul 17, 2014)




----------



## PixieStix (Jul 17, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m53--yTPQNk]Land Of Talk - It's Okay - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## derk (Jul 18, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/oki9HGgwzoI]Blackberry Smoke - Lesson In A Bottle - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 18, 2014)

Pixie....this song somehow seems appropriate.  Thanks for creating this thread.


----------



## derk (Jul 18, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/PCj3oBHSA5M]Rush - 2112 / Overture - The Temples Of Syrinx - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## derk (Jul 18, 2014)

Any of you southern ladies show us what one is?

[ame=http://youtu.be/BSNHgstG-tg]Miss BamaJam 2010 - Official Video - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 18, 2014)

WelfareQueen and Derk, if you get in the mood for something epic, try this on for size. I absolutely love this

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6fx15mA4TRg]Moonsorrow-Jotunheim HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## derk (Jul 18, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/lhdAajjF-EQ]Blackberry Smoke - Yesterday's Wine - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 18, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xtVRQjGXzOg]Joseph Arthur - Out On A Limb (Official) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 18, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lYdXesvlGyU]Gary Allan - Smoke Rings In The Dark - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 18, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bKwRW0l-Qk]Cool Change Little River Band - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 18, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XIycEe59Auc]America - Sister Golden Hair (HQ Original) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 18, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pc3OnSQc48s]Wildfire- Michael Martin Murphey - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 18, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9fF8wU4Nl9Y]Peter Gabriel - Solsbury Hill + lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 18, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=COTR5NiHkCc]Alan Parsons Project Eye In The Sky - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## derk (Jul 19, 2014)

@ PixieStix
Gary Allen has a couple songs I like.

[ame=http://youtu.be/4HYHSelVDTg]It Ain't the Whiskey - Gary Allan - Set You Free (2013 Album) - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://youtu.be/Yf_7d9VaYyk]"He Can't Quit Her" by: Gary Allan - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## derk (Jul 19, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/YwJVA0nTLAE]Blackberry Smoke - One Horse Town - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vandalshandle (Jul 19, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mfI4111pc0s]The Beatles-Come Together lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 19, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mnM66YKHYec]Mind Games- John Lennon (Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## derk (Jul 19, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/RjyLwPNM6KI]Blackberry Smoke - Crimson Moon - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 19, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KmbSx_8Q4RU]aerosmith dream on - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## derk (Jul 19, 2014)

We need an under the influence thread in the basement

[ame=http://youtu.be/YcR0vHuw0vw]Blackberry Smoke - Freedom Song. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## derk (Jul 19, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/usulbsg2e5g]Lynyrd Skynyrd-I Need You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## derk (Jul 19, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/vJtf7R_oVaw]38 Special - Hold On Loosely - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## derk (Jul 19, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/i3MXiTeH_Pg]Whitesnake - Here I Go Again - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 19, 2014)




----------



## derk (Jul 19, 2014)

One of my favorite Coverdale songs. I like Dio better though , lol.

[ame=http://youtu.be/mt_eIDApNEk]Whitesnake-Mistreated - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## derk (Jul 19, 2014)

Here's Dio's version.

[ame=http://youtu.be/ysGbtXt82lg]Rainbow-Mistreated-On Stage - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 19, 2014)




----------



## PixieStix (Jul 20, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BRiaroLhTEo]Firefall - Strange Way - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 20, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_wp4O7v5320]Kansas - Dust in the wind 1977 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## ThirdTerm (Jul 20, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7NrQei36fJk"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7NrQei36fJk[/ame]


----------



## derk (Jul 20, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/hQB5qpxcixc]Ambrosia - How Much I Feel (with lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jul 20, 2014)

A new favorite of mine.  Since the violence in Gaza.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C7ruAmWfb4A]???????? - ?????? | Cry No More - Official music video by Shwekey?? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## derk (Jul 20, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/YWGAVfddvNg]Paul Davis - I Go Crazy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## boedicca (Jul 20, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vk9QFRvVQQ0].[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 20, 2014)

eagle1462010 said:


> A new favorite of mine.  Since the violence in Gaza.
> 
> ???????? - ?????? | Cry No More - Official music video by Shwekey?? - YouTube



That is very beautiful. Thank you for posting it. I will come back and rep this when I can


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jul 20, 2014)

PixieStix said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> > A new favorite of mine.  Since the violence in Gaza.
> ...



You are very Welcome.  Glad you enjoyed this song!


----------



## derk (Jul 20, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/AxJFzj3NZ3s]10cc "I'm Not In Love" (music video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jul 20, 2014)

derk said:


> 10cc "I'm Not In Love" (music video) - YouTube



Great Song.  I haven't heard it in a long time.  Thanks.


----------



## derk (Jul 20, 2014)

[MENTION=4301]boedicca[/MENTION] That song reminded of a Zeppelin blues song I like.


Thanks


----------



## derk (Jul 20, 2014)

eagle1462010 said:


> derk said:
> 
> 
> > 10cc "I'm Not In Love" (music video) - YouTube
> ...



I followed Pixies link from the firefall song, lol.


----------



## Ropey (Jul 20, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/SXjXKT98esw]Daughtry - Waiting for Superman - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Jul 20, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/Cvm2OYF2p7E]Daughtry - Life After You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Jul 20, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/xJJsoquu70o]Puddle Of Mudd - Blurry - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Jul 20, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/NyMNCqhRNOM]BTO "hey you" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Jul 20, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/t-7bQ1SI3wk]Not Fragile - BTO - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 20, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 20, 2014)




----------



## TheIceMan (Jul 20, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hzTeLePbB08]The O'Jays - Back Stabbers - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## peach174 (Jul 20, 2014)

I like this one from American Authors newest album.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 20, 2014)




----------



## Ropey (Jul 20, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/a5uQMwRMHcs]Daft Punk - Instant Crush ft. Julian Casablancas - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 20, 2014)




----------



## Ropey (Jul 20, 2014)




----------



## Ropey (Jul 20, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/rYEDA3JcQqw]Adele - Rolling in the Deep - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## derk (Jul 20, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/DlffilyLeaU]THE ALLMAN BROTHERS BAND- JUST AIN'T EASY (1978) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 20, 2014)




----------



## boedicca (Jul 20, 2014)

Very nice, derk.

I'm in an acoustic mood today, so here's some Gordon.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ewhM7I9gD4U].[/ame]


----------



## boedicca (Jul 20, 2014)

Another personal fav:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QpNIMKF-Ozg].[/ame]


----------



## boedicca (Jul 20, 2014)

Oh, puh-leeze take the vitriol to another thread.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UoDGe8fTI6U].[/ame]


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jul 20, 2014)

pixiestix said:


> firefall - strange way - youtube


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Jul 20, 2014)

The Doors

Love Me Two Times


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jul 20, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O7ONp-GC7vM]You Can Do Magic - America (Lyrics) HQ - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 20, 2014)




----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Jul 20, 2014)

Daddy's Old Gun - Dan Patlansky 

Best guitarist BAR NONE today


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Jul 20, 2014)

Come and Play~

Dan Patlansky


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 20, 2014)




----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Jul 20, 2014)

Sugarland
Stuck Like Glue


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 20, 2014)




----------



## dilloduck (Jul 20, 2014)




----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Jul 20, 2014)

Alicia Keys

Empire State of Mind

One of the most beautiful songs..


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Jul 20, 2014)

Sarah Brightman
Deliver Me


----------



## derk (Jul 20, 2014)

boedicca said:


> Another personal fav:
> 
> .



I'll look up the artist and try and find an album off youtube to post. Its a hobby, lol. 

Here is a song I found then I searched and found this version of this song and an album of theirs. One of my personal favorites.

[ame=http://youtu.be/WNF9taOuYsQ]Come talk to me - cover by Bon Iver (Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## derk (Jul 20, 2014)

dilloduck said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B8_xkuGbPhY


 This is my favorite version of the song. I have Mick as a avatar on another forum, lol.


----------



## Ropey (Jul 20, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/WOorxvAVqb4]Karmin - Crashed Your Site[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Jul 20, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/K94KtuYUCQQ]Chris de Burgh - Don't Pay the Ferryman - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 20, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 20, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 20, 2014)




----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Jul 20, 2014)

Pharrell Williams - Happy


----------



## Ropey (Jul 20, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/d-l0uuQ07LA]TALKING HEADS "PSYCHO KILLER" (Old Grey Whistle Test 1978) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 20, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y2kEx5BLoC4]Tracy Chapman - Give me one reason - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 20, 2014)




----------



## Ropey (Jul 20, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/7wYpVy9W29M]Neil Diamond - I Am I Said [totp2] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 20, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 20, 2014)




----------



## PixieStix (Jul 20, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nddCuDx1kUg



Very nice


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 20, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VdphvuyaV_I]Billy Idol - Rebel Yell - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 20, 2014)

Songs I like (that would include about 90% of all songs -- LOL):

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c2WyBTGm8J4]3 DOG NIGHT-"AN OLD FASHIONED LOVE SONG" (W/ LYRICS) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 20, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KcdSWfWSqGE]Neil Young - Old Man ( Harvest ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 20, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iDNtqy0zjJA]The Eagles- DESPERADO-HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 20, 2014)

I realize this isn't rock and roll or pop but I love this lady's beautiful voice. She sings this song wonderfully:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MHdx77aAvkc]Céline Dion - Oh Holy Night (HD) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 20, 2014)

I like cadence and the unique sound. Not bad for a two person band.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0J2QdDbelmY]The White Stripes - 'Seven Nation Army' - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 20, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> I realize this isn't rock and roll or pop but I love this lady's beautiful voice. She sings this song wonderfully:
> 
> Céline Dion - Oh Holy Night (HD) - YouTube



You like the song? That is all that matters


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 20, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MsW8rXPcnM0]Summer Breeze - Seals & Croft #1 Hit(1972) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 20, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N-tRXewCAmU]Looking glass - Brandi you're a fine girl - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 20, 2014)

This song makes me think of Obama 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sVzvRsl4rEM]The Heavy - How You Like Me Now? (Official Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 20, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DohRa9lsx0Q]Stuck In The Middle With You - Stealers Wheel - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 20, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0KaWSOlASWc]Lou Reed - Walk On The Wild Side (With Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 20, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fQfUz6lP2BQ]Neil Young - Heart Of Gold (Studio Version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 20, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lSIw09oqsYo]Gerry Rafferty - Baker Street (Long Version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 20, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sI7XiJgt0vY]Eddie Van Halen - Eruption - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 20, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MT7W8xJFl_g]Fleetwood Mac - Tusk - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 20, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3tlQyx9VZ6g]Cat Stevens - Ghost Town - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 20, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-9QVNbUPzgM]Steely Dan Showbiz Kids 1973 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 20, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SigoixHA3a0]Ricky Van Shelton Keep It Between The Lines - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 20, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kHKagkLaoM0]The Stake- Steve Miller Band - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 20, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q_rbjg2k6cI]The Bug--Mary Chapin Carpenter.wmv - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 20, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mhaju2pwrJg]That's The Way Love Goes - Merle Haggard - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 20, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ubKUP8c0FHE]George Jones - He Stopped Loving Her Today - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 20, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1g9Hs3rnd6s]Robin Trower - Bridge of Sighs (Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 20, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HEuKbE4MXPE]Stevie Ray Vaughan - Lenny - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 20, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KgIwcXGtKgI]Hair of the Dog - Nazareth - Music Video HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 20, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1BjQYQ5p2Ko]The Rolling Stones- Shattered - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 20, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2sd6P2Tu8rw]Elton John - Philadelphia Freedom (Captain Fantastic 13 of 13) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 20, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PmrkY-EZy74]Bob Seger- Against the Wind - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 20, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LUDMy-GplkQ]Foreigner-Dirty White Boy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 20, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Jum-VeGQ9c]Motley Crue - Dr Feelgood (with lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 20, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KVYDnQwi3OQ]Guns N Roses - Mr Brownstone - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 20, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5-NlR54PqLw]Eagles - Lying Eyes -HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 20, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eVXqocPAz1k]Witchy Woman - Eagles - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 20, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k1hesO1PpGI]Great White - Rock Me - HD3D Sound - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 20, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s8rR7E6NfY4]Gordon Lightfoot Sundown - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 20, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ZZTojpxW0k]Steely Dan My Old School 1973 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 20, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vdMPuMeTxzY]Cat Stevens -Father and Son (lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 20, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=35tY-N9hHUs]steely dan - reelin' in the years - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 20, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RC-oP84mRME]Seals and Crofts Diamond Girl - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 20, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oc1sgCT7X2c]Sweet-Love is Like Oxygen ( 12" long version ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 20, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_wp4O7v5320]Kansas - Dust in the wind 1977 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 20, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sm-Vh3j8sys]Styx come sail away - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 20, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=999RqGZatPs]Big Iron- Marty Robbins - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 20, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4HWGtC1JeV4]Johnny Horton - Whispering Pines (lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 20, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0T1IVyXBGjM]DEF LEPPARD - "Love Bites" (Official Music Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 20, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zSAJ0l4OBHM]America - A Horse With No Name+Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 20, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AFa1-kciCb4]The good the bad and the ugly - The best theme tune ever - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 20, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e0TInLOJuUM]Cat Stevens - Morning has broken - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 20, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3VyQSVM4sho]Cat Stevens- On The Road To Findout - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 20, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KYh7PwDo3Iw]Electric Light Orchestra - Don't Bring Me Down - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 20, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=11A8JZ-RDDo]Strange Magic - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 20, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-tRdBsnX4N4]Beast Of Burden by The Rolling Stones - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 20, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z9kDW3y268Y]BLONDIE RAPTURE - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 20, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gbnbMMCfyoc]Blondie Heart of glass HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 20, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wplUBFVsbtw]The Pretenders - My City Was Gone - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 20, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DgNqQ6rFGQo]Pat Benatar - Shadows Of The Night w/ lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 20, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p0OX_8YvFxA]Heart Barracuda - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 20, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vabnZ9-ex7o]Nirvana - Come As You Are - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 20, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n6P0SitRwy8]Nirvana - Heart-Shaped Box - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 20, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wGiTPgvKktM]Pearl Jam - Alive - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 20, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w8KQmps-Sog]Muse - Uprising - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 20, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OUwauaE0zEE]Queen - Fat Bottomed Girls (Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## derk (Jul 21, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/Mt69PxbhC-k]Doolin Dalton - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 21, 2014)

derk said:


> Doolin Dalton - YouTube



Nice find Derk


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## derk (Jul 21, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/jtWpfvL0t7w]Eagles - Wasted Time - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## derk (Jul 21, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/rFDP4_X7VgY]Eagles - Try and Love Again - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## derk (Jul 21, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/WXtg9zg1ggc]Walk Away The Eagles - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## derk (Jul 21, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/4XWxyQVqP-M]Eagles - One of These Nights 1977 Live) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 21, 2014)

There are 2 eagles songs that are impossible for me to find

The sad cafe and the last resort.

Why is that?


----------



## derk (Jul 21, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/MSvSsNSuVtk]Eagles - Hotel California - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## derk (Jul 21, 2014)

PixieStix said:


> There are 2 eagles songs that are impossible for me to find
> 
> The sad cafe and the last resort.
> 
> Why is that?



did you check vimeo and dailymotion and google music?


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 21, 2014)

derk said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > There are 2 eagles songs that are impossible for me to find
> ...



The band members must have had a fight over these 2 songs. I look for them every so often. If I happen to find one on youtube, it disappears almost immediately


----------



## derk (Jul 21, 2014)

PixieStix said:


> derk said:
> 
> 
> > PixieStix said:
> ...


your right wow I run into that with albums. Double live Gonzo from ted nuggent is gone now also.


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 21, 2014)

Some of the best music I ever heard is video game music. Here is 1 example


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 21, 2014)

I listened to this song over and over through a really hard time of my life.


----------



## derk (Jul 21, 2014)

This helped me.


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 21, 2014)

Well, Derk. I took the nerd test today. I passed with an 86%


----------



## derk (Jul 21, 2014)

PixieStix said:


> Well, Derk. I took the nerd test today. I passed with an 86%


And Innocent. You seem so here and now. Stay that way sweetie. 

[ame=http://youtu.be/YqlAWbLrVgo]Fluff- Black Sabbath - YouTube[/ame]

Cause I hate* control*


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Jul 21, 2014)

Foreigner

Head Games


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Jul 21, 2014)

Eminem w/ Rihanna

Love the Way you Lie


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Jul 21, 2014)

Burn it to the Ground

Nickelback.. Hell, anything by Nickelback gets me off..


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Jul 21, 2014)

My songs were suppose to be in the , "This song makes me wet, category. LOL How the hell did they get here???


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 21, 2014)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> My songs were suppose to be in the , "This song makes me wet, category. LOL How the hell did they get here???


oops 
You like them? That is what matters


----------



## derk (Jul 21, 2014)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Burn it to the Ground
> 
> Nickelback.. Hell, anything by Nickelback gets me off..
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BxgeSv88c2w


 I posted for us!
 I love NICKELBACK. And" control- fluff black sabbath I made".

I also started a thread here called* albums. * for stuff like this.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Jul 21, 2014)

Bitter sweet Symphony


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Jul 21, 2014)

U2

Where The Streets Have No Name



Love this song..


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jul 21, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DmeUuoxyt_E]Nickelback - Rockstar [OFFICIAL VIDEO] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Jul 21, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/RxYmVis72jg]John Frusciante - Going Inside (Official Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Jul 21, 2014)

k.d Lang doing Neil Young's Helpless..


----------



## derk (Jul 21, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/D99Kec_UT_8]Van Halen - best of both worlds (live 1989) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Jul 21, 2014)

Best rendition of Leonard Cohens, Hallelujah-- Amazingly talented ..

k.d Lang


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 21, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UA78e27R_J4]Elton John- Daniel - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 21, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XT4UouizVlI]Elton John Nikita - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 21, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W9VmlF2HIN8]I've Seen All Good People - Yes - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 21, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_mRFWQoXq4c]Bob Seger- Night Moves - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 21, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U_qHU_6Ofc0]James Gang - Funk #49 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 21, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nkGU6IDBOZQ]Blackfoot- Highway song - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 21, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rKaQzQAlNn4]Three Dog Night - Mama told me not to come 1970 - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wkM7uWBjUrI]Three Dog Night - Mama Told Me (Not To Come) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 21, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EEEzbFxEbB8]Steppenwolf - Magic Carpet Ride - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 21, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WANNqr-vcx0]Jefferson Airplane -White Rabbit- - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 21, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pkae0-TgrRU]Cream - White Room - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 21, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iJb7cBfrxbo]Janis Joplin- Piece of my heart - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 21, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ERYXXe1c4k]Led Zepelin - You Shook Me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 21, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7yc-61wcSCc]Led Zepelin - Your Time Is Gonna Come - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 21, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5NH-Sh7-7-g]Led Zeppelin - How Many More Times (HD) + Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 21, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hHOrpFeXUao]Space Truckin' [complete] - Deep Purple - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 21, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zUwEIt9ez7M]Deep Purple - Smoke on the Water - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 21, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FKwoj3H8-8o]ZZ Top - Heard It On The X (Original 1975 Vinyl Mix) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 21, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-jB_QM73Slk]ZZ Top - Tush - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 21, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3XqyGoE2Q4Y]Steppenwolf - The Pusher - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 21, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cIIVrgIBvnI]Jimi Hendrix - Voodoo Child (Slight Return) (HQ) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 21, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IDZqmF3zS04]Cream - Sunshine of your Love - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 21, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aoI7deS76Ck]Scorpions - Sails Of Charon - HD! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 21, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AQXVHITd1N4]Beetlejuice - Day-o (Banana Boat Song) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## derk (Jul 22, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/V9Yq5m9eLIQ]Do you feel like we do Full Version - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## derk (Jul 22, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/kQpFJXFjc6k]Tito & Tarantula - Strange Face - original song - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 22, 2014)




----------



## derk (Jul 22, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/qxN5TiepCzo]Loverboy - Take Me To The Top - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 23, 2014)




----------



## Ropey (Jul 23, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/EW4E1Pzfh-Q]Burton Cummings -- Burch Magic - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 23, 2014)

Ropey said:


> Burton Cummings -- Burch Magic - YouTube





Ropey, I notice a Canadian bent to a lot of your posts.  In honor of Canucks everywhere another great Canadian band.


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 23, 2014)

Along the Canadian lines:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hq2KgzKETBw]Bryan Adams - Have You Ever Really Loved A Woman? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Jul 23, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/uqUa_G1h3pw]Red Rider - Lunatic Fringe - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jul 23, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NChc__dH3jA]Kool & the Gang - Fresh - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Valerie (Jul 23, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Iugs4pSpgY]Eric Clapton - I Shot the Sheriff - Hyde Park (Live) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jul 23, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BADZW9tZ1uc]CALIFORNIA GIRLS The Beach Boys MM images - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jul 23, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NpzzY3r_0Ec]Mindy McCready - Ten Thousand Angels - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jul 23, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k7FRbeaXjvk]Garth Brooks The Dance - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 23, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=129kuDCQtHs]Bruce Springsteen - Dancing in the Dark - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 23, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lrpXArn3hII]Bruce Springsteen - I'm On Fire - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 23, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 23, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pPPExso1x28]Bob Seger and The Silver Bullet Band - Hollywood Nights - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 23, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gym0tgA5O9c]John Cougar Mellencamp - Cherry Bomb (1988) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 23, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OMOGaugKpzs]The Police - Every Breath You Take - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vandalshandle (Jul 23, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AirBbS4R7Z0]Don't It Make You Want to Go Home - Joe South - 1969 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 24, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LLsT0wtNGGk]The Judds Mama He's Crazy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 24, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nopBvlKfYgY]Brooks And Dunn Neon Moon - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 24, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JW5UEW2kYvc]Alan Jackson - Chattahoochee - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 24, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q_rbjg2k6cI]The Bug--Mary Chapin Carpenter.wmv - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 24, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_tvEvBUG8mY]Eddie Rabbit "Driving My Life Away" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 24, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m0nc-hh9viQ]Peter Frampton- Baby I Love Your Way - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 24, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6RHTb-WE4zo]Van Morrison - Into The Mystic - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 24, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q-w9OclUnns]The Band - The Weight - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## boedicca (Jul 24, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nqAvFx3NxUM].[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 24, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zihe13sdHTE]Joe Cocker - Unchain My Heart (Official Video) HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## AquaAthena (Jul 24, 2014)




----------



## PixieStix (Jul 24, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hfgwrdYUQ2A]Joe Cocker - You Can Leave Your Hat On (Official Video) HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## boedicca (Jul 24, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_odTlZaoLCA].[/ame]


----------



## boedicca (Jul 24, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HWZisnZ-RGE].[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 24, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CWF_SzeCxZY]Pattie Smith - Because The Night Original Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 24, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LLqavsL003Q]Taylor Dayne - With Every Beat Of My Heart - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 24, 2014)

This is one of my very favorite LZ songs!  This is my first time posting a video.  Hope I did it right.  Lol!  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5WVvizpjJK4]Led Zeppelin - When the Levee Breaks - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## armada (Jul 24, 2014)

Iffy the badman do you


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 25, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xSdu9Zw6R54]Turn Up The Radio- Autograph - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jul 25, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CZkjeJKBI0M]Gloria Estefan - Rhythm Is Gonna Get You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jul 25, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RBM3RlgjhQQ]Gloria Estefan & Miami Sound Machine - Conga (HD,1080) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## derk (Jul 25, 2014)

Border Song_ 

[ame=http://youtu.be/wRmzajCyToo]Eagles - 'On the Border' (lyrics in description) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## derk (Jul 25, 2014)

Changed to this forum, keeping yesterday out and letting now in

[ame=http://youtu.be/F8IbIxQ2sxA]Feelin' Alright Joe Cocker Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## PixieStix (Jul 25, 2014)

I hope you guys like this one as much as I


----------



## Vandalshandle (Jul 25, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5J_QoDrNhNo]Gene Pitney -- Only Love Can Break a Heart - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 25, 2014)

Monkey Man ~ Stones  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i3CIhGXnntM]Monkey Man (Rolling Stones) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Jul 26, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/BYgo495KJsE]Elton John - Hercules (1972) With Lyrics! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 26, 2014)

Another great EJ Song.


----------



## Ropey (Jul 26, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/Z-OytmtYoOI]Pink Floyd - Time - YouTube[/ame]

It takes time.


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 26, 2014)

Ropey said:


> Pink Floyd - Time - YouTube
> 
> It takes time.



My favorite PF tune is Shine on You Crazy Diamond.    It's a masterpiece!  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w3AVrf3pY2Q]Pink Floyd Shine on You Crazy Diamond - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Jul 26, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > Pink Floyd - Time - YouTube
> ...



It's quite amazing, but then so were they. 

My favorites are so many.

[ame=http://youtu.be/wbIMx2MYNXk]Pink Floyd - Lucifer Sam[/ame]

[ame=http://youtu.be/3zuEfmmCA5s]Pink Floyd - Set The Controls For The Heart Of The Sun[/ame]

[ame=http://youtu.be/JQ2pTamaqQ4]Pink Floyd - Echoes - Live at Pompeii[/ame]


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 26, 2014)

Keep it going with Elton John and a personal fav of mine Bryan Adams.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Jul 26, 2014)

Here's one of my favorite EJ songs.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U9tK2_LnxxI]Elton John- Levon - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 26, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dyx5OzqnBOk]Little River Band - Greatest Hits - Lady - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 26, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D1aB4Be--Jc]Blackmore's Night - Diamonds & Rust (Live in Paris 2006) HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 26, 2014)

PixieStix said:


> Blackmore's Night - Diamonds & Rust (Live in Paris 2006) HD - YouTube





Pixie I repped this as you know.  It is absolutely amazing.  Great...great song and performance.    Thx.


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 26, 2014)

Here is a beautiful song by Peter Green of Fleetwood Mac.    It's got a real bluesy sound too, which I like sometimes.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BXXI87DHL-s]Peter Green - A Fool No Moore - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 26, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VV1XWJN3nJo]Natalie Imbruglia - Torn - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 26, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4q9Y_jb1pcU]Shakin' - Eddie Money - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Tresha91203 (Jul 26, 2014)

Still one of my favs. There are a couple of good covers out there, too, like Children of Bodom
Billy Idol - Rebel Yell - Video Dailymotion


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 27, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c2WyBTGm8J4]3 DOG NIGHT-"AN OLD FASHIONED LOVE SONG" (W/ LYRICS) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 27, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qvWhxy7l8WQ]SHAKEY GRAVES - The Waters LIVE at The Good Music Club - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Tresha91203 (Jul 27, 2014)

Tablet being funky so no link, but Stevie Ray Vaughan, particularly "The Sky is Crying" and "Pride and Joy."


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 27, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pIY6tvLO7Qc]Great White~ Mista Bone - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 27, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-A3P5lykeWk]Great White~ Baby's on Fire - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 27, 2014)

My honey likes this one.


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 27, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> My honey likes this one.
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KBx1Q3DEyDY




That's a good tune.


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 27, 2014)

I actually like songs from Michael Jackson's, "Thriller" album:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zi_XLOBDo_Y]Michael Jackson - Billie Jean - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZEHsIcsjtdI]Michael Jackson - Thriller - Thriller - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Uj3zitETs4]Michael Jackson - Thriller - Wanna Be Startin' Somethin' - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 27, 2014)




----------



## Ropey (Jul 27, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/htgr3pvBr-I]Toto - Hold The Line - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck (Jul 27, 2014)




----------



## dilloduck (Jul 27, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 27, 2014)

Here's an oldie I liked as a kid:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iejjEQ6wVIg]Tee Set - Ma Belle Amie - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 27, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ziiDkT165zI]i just want to make love to you- foghat - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 27, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hdRJYCJO87U]Stevie Ray Vaughan & Double Trouble - Willie the Wimp - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 27, 2014)

I really like a lot of U2 songs.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2xQfDwCKzEo]U2 - Bullet The Blue Sky // Album: The Joshua Tree - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 27, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> I really like a lot of U2 songs.
> 
> U2 - Bullet The Blue Sky // Album: The Joshua Tree - YouTube



One of my favorite U2 songs.


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 28, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TYnJAJiLDEo]Kenny Wayne Shepherd - Blue On Black - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 28, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vt2YIpZWBqA]Chris DeBurgh - Lady In Red - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 29, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> Kenny Wayne Shepherd - Blue On Black - YouTube



Great tune!


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 29, 2014)

I love Rage.  They are so angry.  Lol.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8de2W3rtZsA]Rage Against The Machine - Killing In The Name - 1993 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 29, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fI677jYfKz0]Rage Against The Machine - Bullet In The Head - 1993 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 29, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZghHJdFLU9s]RAGE AGAINST the MACHINE (E) 1999 Woodstock "NO SHELTER" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 29, 2014)

Now for a change of pace, something goofy.  I adore the Beastie Boys.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z5rRZdiu1UE]Beastie Boys - Sabotage - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 29, 2014)

I'm as a cool as a cucumber in a bowl of hot sauce!  Lol!  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ru3gH27Fn6E]Beastie Boys - So What Cha Want - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 29, 2014)

And Weezer.   

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kjr7US2Z9aY]Weezer - Buddy Holly - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ENXvZ9YRjbo]Weezer - Say It Ain't So - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 29, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DDOL7iY8kfo]Elton John - Goodbye Yellow Brick Road Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 29, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R1K-Hz2nKzk]The Smashing Pumpkins - Zero - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 29, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G6Kspj3OO0s]The Cranberries - Linger - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 29, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XmSdTa9kaiQ]U2 - With Or Without You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## PixieStix (Jul 29, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E_3QqzI23sE]DON'T PULL YOUR LOVE / HAMILTON, JOE FRANK & REYNOLDS - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## PixieStix (Jul 29, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bRspvAucho4]April Wine - Sign of the Gypsy Queen (Stereo!).mp4 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## ThoughtCrimes (Jul 29, 2014)

Graceful Malagueñan


[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=qjmcE4QiBkc#t=0[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 29, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l_4iQDYDVNo]Joe Walsh & The James Gang - Walk away (1971, HD) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 29, 2014)

Sexy Gavin . . . 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=02K82uw4lio]Bush - Little Things - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9AtnKPh-hE8]Bush - The Chemicals Between Us - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 29, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ps317u9Rhl0]Bush - Everything Zen - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 29, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5WPbqYoz9HA]Bush - Machinehead - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 29, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8sZrU_zKB6w]Bush - The Sound of Winter - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 29, 2014)

Nobody likes Bush?  Wow, tough crowd.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hOllF3TgAsM]Bush - Glycerine - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 29, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1lyu1KKwC74]The Verve - Bitter Sweet Symphony - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 30, 2014)

Eric Clapton: The Core

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zP6xPNVB6XY]"The Core" - Eric Clapton - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (Jul 30, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> The Verve - Bitter Sweet Symphony - YouTube



I think such violent but happy thoughts when I hear this song...


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 30, 2014)

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > The Verve - Bitter Sweet Symphony - YouTube
> ...



  I suppose that is where the "bitter" and "sweet" would come into play.


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 30, 2014)

Badfinger

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XonFZjuyc6E]Badfinger - Day After Day (1971 - HQ - Restored) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 30, 2014)

Beautiful Day ~ U2   

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LXrJdOD5syo]U2 Beautiful Day - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 31, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J9bP-LbR8u8]Led Zeppelin - Ten Years Gone (Highest Quality) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 31, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TANKvE3sI3w]Led Zeppelin - That's the Way [HD] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 31, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gvKGM93yoCI]Led Zeppelin - Boogie with Stu - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 31, 2014)

This one ought to wake me up!   

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mcb0VrB2Jbw]Led Zeppelin-The Wanton Song - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 31, 2014)

Woo-hoo!  Yeah I love this one!  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3iEgijyJbAg]Led Zeppelin-The Rover - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## derk (Jul 31, 2014)

wow Chris! I like classic thanks.

[ame=http://youtu.be/xSuyAq0OMgs]Aerosmith- Toys in the Attic Track 1- Toys in the Attic - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## derk (Jul 31, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/8sRZ_OxFcyk]Aerosmith - No More No More (with lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## derk (Jul 31, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/TVBxpVnsBr8]Aerosmith - Uncle Salty - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## konradv (Jul 31, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ckv1v9GWRk"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ckv1v9GWRk[/ame]

Jefferson Airplane- Greasy Heart


----------



## konradv (Jul 31, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0OSG7YQBKCE"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0OSG7YQBKCE[/ame]

R.E.M.- Driver 8


----------



## konradv (Jul 31, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qthR7ezI9bA"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qthR7ezI9bA[/ame]

Traffic- Shouldn't Have Took More Than You Gave


----------



## DriftingSand (Jul 31, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HjDpKeiYxOU]Bob Seger - Still The Same - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## boedicca (Jul 31, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DL8mL_UuN_s].[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 31, 2014)

derk said:


> wow Chris!* I like classic *thanks.
> 
> Aerosmith- Toys in the Attic Track 1- Toys in the Attic - YouTube



Welcome!  Me too!


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 31, 2014)

derk said:


> Aerosmith - No More No More (with lyrics) - YouTube



Great tune!  A couple of my favorites from Aerosmith, but there are a lot of them.  They have a lot of good songs.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xkXntbXnx7k]Aerosmith Get your Wings 02 Lord of the thighs - YouTube[/ame]

This one I posted recently either on this thread or another one, don't remember.  *shrugs*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PniNdDr-iJo]Aerosmith - Seasons of Wither - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## derk (Jul 31, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/uQAsvzeO_00]Aerosmith Mama Kin - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## derk (Jul 31, 2014)

boedicca said:


> .


----------



## derk (Jul 31, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/7EazOWX80mU]Aerosmith One Way Street - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## konradv (Jul 31, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kYSgd2Vf8w0"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kYSgd2Vf8w0[/ame]

Bob Seger- Main Street


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 31, 2014)

I like this song, and I like seeing all the old hippies in the video.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0O1v_7T6p8U]NEIL YOUNG & CRAZY HORSE - Hey Hey, My My (Into the Black) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 31, 2014)

Ever wonder what would happen if some of these guys were on American Idol or America's Got Talent or something?  Lol!  Because a lot of them are really not very good singers.    I wonder if they would get sent home?


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 31, 2014)

More Neil Young!  He is really an excellent guitarist.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y1gxkRve4Q0]Neil Young & Crazy Horse - Down By The River (Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Aug 1, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Ever wonder what would happen if some of these guys were on American Idol or America's Got Talent or something?  Lol!  Because a lot of them are really not very good singers.    I wonder if they would get sent home?



Just goes to show how little the opinions of the judges on that show are actually worth. 

I can just about *guarantee* you that this guy wouldn't have made the cut. lol


----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 1, 2014)




----------



## derk (Aug 1, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/Xevc7-7Tk-Q]Triumph - Fight The Good Fight - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## boedicca (Aug 1, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UmTx9y7ePTg].[/ame]


----------



## derk (Aug 1, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/TFxuDF8p4Qo]Styx - Mademoiselle 1978 - Live and In Concert 2DVD set - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 1, 2014)




----------



## derk (Aug 1, 2014)

boedicca said:


> .



[ame=http://youtu.be/rKaQzQAlNn4]Three Dog Night - Mama told me not to come 1970 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 1, 2014)

Some Fleetwood Mac over here too!  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z6WsaIbpUTE]Fleetwood Mac - The Chain - Live in Japan 1977 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 1, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xJJsoquu70o]Puddle Of Mudd - Blurry - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## derk (Aug 1, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Some Fleetwood Mac over here too!
> 
> Fleetwood Mac - The Chain - Live in Japan 1977 - YouTube



great cover song I'll post it for you. (good to see you)


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 1, 2014)

You know, I've always really liked surfing music.  It's pretty cool if you ask me.    You might also recognize this one from Pulp Fiction.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-y3h9p_c5-M]Dick Dale - Misirlou - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 1, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c3bBTsj5x_8]Dick Dale - Mexico - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XqXb1A6ScJU]Dick Dale - Surfing Drums - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xse34IZbCPk]Esperanza - Dick Dale - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## derk (Aug 3, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/wolEMOmsqGA]Chickenfoot - Oh Yeah - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## dilloduck (Aug 3, 2014)




----------



## PixieStix (Aug 3, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 3, 2014)




----------



## ThoughtCrimes (Aug 3, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gg2vxuwSflE"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gg2vxuwSflE[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 3, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SbyAZQ45uww]Nancy Sinatra - These Boots Are Made for Walkin' - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 3, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aOZPBUu7Fro]Jeannie C. Riley - Harper Valley P.T.A. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 3, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rDHpkYI5_FY]Bobbie Gentry - Ode to Billie Joe - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 3, 2014)




----------



## derk (Aug 3, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/3fAXl97-RFg]Neil Young - Cowgirl In The Sand (Studio Version) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Aug 3, 2014)




----------



## Sgt_Gath (Aug 3, 2014)




----------



## Sgt_Gath (Aug 3, 2014)




----------



## PixieStix (Aug 3, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=clKAdQnwJ7A]Matchbox Twenty - If You're Gone [OFFICIAL VIDEO] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Aug 3, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ylOfi7dGJUo]CHICAGO - Colour My World (with lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Aug 3, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jxdsk-cFX-k]I'd Really Love to See You Tonight - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 3, 2014)

PixieStix said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Whgn_iE5uc





derk said:


> Neil Young - Cowgirl In The Sand (Studio Version) - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lovely!


----------



## PixieStix (Aug 3, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lYdXesvlGyU]Gary Allan - Smoke Rings In The Dark - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Aug 3, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QkrLmeeCrhY]The Steve Miller Band "Serenade" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Aug 3, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Aug 3, 2014)

Sgt_Gath said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_tvEvBUG8mY





[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ebt0BR5wHYs]Eddie Rabbitt - I Love A Rainy Night - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Aug 3, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> > https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_tvEvBUG8mY
> ...



It's actually pouring here at the moment. 

I can't think of any others by Rabbit that I like, so here's Alabama instead.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 3, 2014)

Sgt_Gath said:


> It's actually pouring here at the moment.
> 
> I can't think of any others by Rabbit that I like, so here's Alabama instead.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KREQ2ZOkkIY



I'm not very familiar with that band, but I am familiar with Lynyrd Skynyrd.   

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ye5BuYf8q4o]Lynyrd Skynyrd - Sweet Home Alabama - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Aug 3, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> I'm not very familiar with that band, but I am familiar with Lynyrd Skynyrd.
> 
> Lynyrd Skynyrd - Sweet Home Alabama - YouTube



Of course! 


Alabama's still one of my favorites though. lol


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 3, 2014)

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not very familiar with that band, but I am familiar with Lynyrd Skynyrd.
> ...



Two of my favorites by Lynyrd Skynyrd.  You MUST like these.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QT9_tEzjtIU]Tuesday's Gone - Lynyrd Skynyrd with Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sMmTkKz60W8]Simple Man - Lynyrd Skynyrd - Lyrics HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Aug 3, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Two of my favorites by Lynyrd Skynyrd. * You MUST like these.*
> 
> Tuesday's Gone - Lynyrd Skynyrd with Lyrics - YouTube
> 
> Simple Man - Lynyrd Skynyrd - Lyrics HD - YouTube



You're right. I do.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Aug 3, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1NBmET5uvfI]Last Date Floyd Cramer - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vandalshandle (Aug 3, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WZFXYlt5x10]Bert Kaempfert: Wonderland By Night - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vandalshandle (Aug 3, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7jzx664u5DA]Stranger On The Shore - Acker Bilk - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vandalshandle (Aug 3, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BbrXHMYAz-E]Kenny Ball and his Jazzmen - "Midnight in Moscow" (original) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vandalshandle (Aug 3, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R0I-L5CrG14]"APACHE" INSTRUMENTAL - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 4, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qBMhtaq1OJU]01. Heartbreaker (Mariah Carey Ft. Jay-Z) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 4, 2014)

More Mariah to uplift us on Monday morning!   

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rHd0VBZLoWc]Mariah Carey - Dreamlover - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 4, 2014)

Howard Jones/No One Is To Blame:


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 4, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qq09UkPRdFY]Mariah Carey - Fantasy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 4, 2014)

Bryan Adams/Cuts Like A Knife


----------



## derk (Aug 4, 2014)

Someone told me about walks she took at night. I wrote that messin with her,lol.



ChrisL said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Whgn_iE5uc
> ...


----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 4, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Aug 4, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Urdlvw0SSEc]Alicia Keys - Fallin' - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 4, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ju8Hr50Ckwk]Alicia Keys - If I Ain't Got You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 4, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_iQRXuAo6Eg]Rihanna - Umbrella - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 5, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=liWIbE1gQTk]David Essex - Rock On (1973) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 5, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HaA3YZ6QdJU]Billy Joel - Just The Way You Are (Audio) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## derk (Aug 5, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/al1Of6uo9KA]Whiskey Myers - Home - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 5, 2014)




----------



## PixieStix (Aug 5, 2014)




----------



## Sgt_Gath (Aug 5, 2014)




----------



## Sgt_Gath (Aug 5, 2014)




----------



## Sgt_Gath (Aug 5, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Aug 5, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DPL_SV3n7IU]Pink Floyd - Wish You Were Here (with lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Aug 5, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Aug 5, 2014)

Sgt_Gath said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T3ldsF65cLM



Even though the subject matter is a little disturbing, I still kind of like that song.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 5, 2014)

Listening to some Pink Floyd tonight!  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jQcBwE6j09U]Pink Floyd - Hey You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Aug 5, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> > https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T3ldsF65cLM
> ...



Eh. I actually kind of like my music to have a bit of pathos or message behind it. 

I've never been one to ignore the lyrics.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 5, 2014)

Sgt_Gath said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o7MhpFF1vv0
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great tune!  I love the Chilis!   

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mvAn8PzM-c8]Scar Tissue Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Aug 5, 2014)

Speaking of dark music...


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Aug 5, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Aug 5, 2014)

I'm not a huge a Green Day fan, but I like this song.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ci5D5r6ZjXA]Green Day - Wake Me Up When September Ends (with lyrics on screen) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Aug 5, 2014)




----------



## Sgt_Gath (Aug 5, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> I'm not a huge a Green Day fan, but I like this song.
> 
> Green Day - Wake Me Up When September Ends (with lyrics on screen) - YouTube



Yea. That's a good one. 

They've got a couple of songs I don't mind.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 5, 2014)

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not a huge a Green Day fan, but I like this song.
> ...



I like those too.  What do you think about Audioslave?  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7QU1nvuxaMA]Audioslave - Like a Stone - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-WcabCftfR4]Audioslave-I Am The Highway (Lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Aug 5, 2014)

I wish some of you could listen to this song all the way through. I think you could appreciate it almost as much as me


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Aug 5, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I'm not terribly familiar with the band, but I like the songs. 

Is that the same lead singer from Soundgarden, BTW? It sounds a lot like him.



PixieStix said:


> I wish some of you could listen to this song all the way through. I think you could appreciate it almost as much as me
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6fx15mA4TRg



Looks interesting. 

While I'll admit that the twenty minute run time is kind of daunting, I'll have to give it a try.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 5, 2014)

Sgt_Gath said:


> I'm not terribly familiar with the band, but I like the songs.
> 
> Is that the same lead singer from Soundgarden, BTW? It sounds a lot like him.



You would be correct.  That is Chris Cornell from Sound Garden.  



> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> > I wish some of you could listen to this song all the way through. I think you could appreciate it almost as much as me
> ...



I'm listening to it right now.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 5, 2014)

PixieStix said:


> I wish some of you could listen to this song all the way through. I think you could appreciate it almost as much as me
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6fx15mA4TRg



That's pretty intense!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Aug 5, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not terribly familiar with the band, but I like the songs.
> ...



Woohoo! I got it right! 

Chris Cornell has some pretty good songs. He did the best Bond intro we've ever had, IMO.




ChrisL said:


> > PixieStix said:
> >
> >
> > > I wish some of you could listen to this song all the way through. I think you could appreciate it almost as much as me
> ...



I kind of like it. It's maybe _just a tad_ "harder" than I tend to prefer at a few points, but it's growing on me the more I listen to it.

It *certainly* seems to create an atmosphere appropriate for the name, in any case.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 5, 2014)

Sgt_Gath said:


> I'm not terribly familiar with the band, but I like the songs.
> 
> Is that the same lead singer from Soundgarden, BTW? It sounds a lot like him.



This is one of my favorites by Audioslave . . . 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KDMvN45sjo4]Audioslave - Cochise - YouTube[/ame]

And this is my favorite from Sound Garden. . . This one is so awesome!  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YRHfiB8vKuw]Soundgarden Rusty cage live 1992 seattle - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Aug 5, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not terribly familiar with the band, but I like the songs.
> ...



I really like that second one. What's it called?


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 5, 2014)

Sgt_Gath said:


> I really like that second one. What's it called?



Rusty Cage, and here is the studio version of that song so that you can hear it better.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uOqP3wj2x14]Soundgarden - Rusty Cage [Studio Version] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Aug 5, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> > I really like that second one. What's it called?
> ...



Thanks. I actually thought "rusty cage" was the name of the concert or something, given their surroundings in the video.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 5, 2014)

Sgt_Gath said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Sgt_Gath said:
> ...



Lol!  I can see why you would think that.


----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 6, 2014)

Don't know why but this reminds my of my Newport Beach days:


----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 6, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rU-KVObNEd4]Eddie Money- Gimme some Water - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## ThoughtCrimes (Aug 6, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lc7Ke9Org9U"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lc7Ke9Org9U[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 6, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 6, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Aug 7, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=roPQ_M3yJTA"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=roPQ_M3yJTA[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 7, 2014)

Hey, don't get mad.  Don't be mean!  

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0J3vgcE5i2o"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0J3vgcE5i2o[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 7, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 7, 2014)




----------



## ThoughtCrimes (Aug 7, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5lMbVzFtvM8"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5lMbVzFtvM8[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 7, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NP9iOqdxS8c]The Moody Blues- Question - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Aug 7, 2014)

Kind of messed up, but the sound's awesome. lol


----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 8, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BR2JtsVumFA]The Knack - My Sharona (1979) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Aug 8, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cOeKidp-iWo]Bruce Hornsby & the Range - The Way It Is - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Aug 8, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KK5YGWS5H84]Marc Cohn - Walking In Memphis Official Video - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Aug 8, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b_n_NgGWpR4]Dr Hook - "Sharing The Night Together" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 8, 2014)

PixieStix said:


> Dr Hook - "Sharing The Night Together" - YouTube



I like that song. Haven't heard it for a long, long time.


----------



## PixieStix (Aug 8, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hQB5qpxcixc]Ambrosia - How Much I Feel (with lyrics) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Aug 8, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fU_2Y9dtiJQ]Strange Way - Firefall - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Aug 8, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jxdsk-cFX-k]I'd Really Love to See You Tonight - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## derk (Aug 9, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/A8Cr7ss5VEE]BLUE RODEO - Rain Down On Me - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## konradv (Aug 9, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=paHnOxkG3UY"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=paHnOxkG3UY[/ame]

DAVID BYRNE- MISS AMERICA


----------



## ThoughtCrimes (Aug 9, 2014)

A 1965 hit, a 2004 Rollin' Stone Top 500 pick @233 and an anthem of that era for many.


[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LUpBSvN1a50"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LUpBSvN1a50[/ame]


----------



## konradv (Aug 9, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PJNYjaZ_29k"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PJNYjaZ_29k[/ame]

Neil Young- Unknown Legend


----------



## Carla_Danger (Aug 9, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> The Moody Blues- Question - YouTube





Good song!


----------



## Carla_Danger (Aug 9, 2014)

Lets Dance!


----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## derk (Aug 10, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/j2WWrupMBAE]Jessie J - Who You Are - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## Carla_Danger (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## Carla_Danger (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## konradv (Aug 10, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uCqpZfQwWss"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uCqpZfQwWss[/ame]

The Mamas & The Papas- Twelve Thirty


----------



## konradv (Aug 10, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TU3-lS_Gryk"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TU3-lS_Gryk[/ame]

Blondie- Dreaming


----------



## konradv (Aug 10, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQsjAbZDx-4"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQsjAbZDx-4[/ame]

ABBA- Fernando


----------



## PixieStix (Aug 10, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7E88RUqyjts]Grandpa Tell Me Bout The Good Old Days - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## PixieStix (Aug 10, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y5AdgQQ2j70]Daddy's Hands - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## konradv (Aug 10, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WaRlmClmEy8"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WaRlmClmEy8[/ame]


Paul Knatner/Jefferson Starship- Have You Seen The Stars Tonite/Starship


----------



## konradv (Aug 10, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> The Moody Blues- Question - YouTube



[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XL4QARsT-4c"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XL4QARsT-4c[/ame]

The Moody Blues- The Balance


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 10, 2014)

PixieStix said:


> Daddy's Hands - YouTube



Aww, cute!


----------



## derk (Aug 10, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/aSZVYZTze74]Jessie J - Nobody's Perfect - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Tuatara (Aug 10, 2014)

Keaton Henson - You


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## Sgt_Gath (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## Tuatara (Aug 10, 2014)

Heartless Bastards - Searching For The Ghost


----------



## derk (Aug 11, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/TRdml1iGwns]Rod Stewart-Da Ya Think I'm Sexy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 11, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 11, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 11, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 11, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 11, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 11, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 11, 2014)




----------



## boedicca (Aug 11, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ScbEMyY5lYw].[/ame]


----------



## boedicca (Aug 11, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S_wzi-kTVOI





I love FYC!


----------



## boedicca (Aug 11, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ihs-vT9T3Q].[/ame]


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Aug 11, 2014)

Kind of heavy, but interesting.


----------



## ThoughtCrimes (Aug 11, 2014)

*Mandala* is a Sanskrit word meaning circle or round; graphically a representation of the universe, symbolically, a representation life cycles. 


[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ozX0KazFoDk"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ozX0KazFoDk[/ame]


----------



## ThoughtCrimes (Aug 11, 2014)

Enjoy!


[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RXKOIJx-wFE"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RXKOIJx-wFE[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 11, 2014)

I love this song!   

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fdmNC8ylrXI"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fdmNC8ylrXI[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 11, 2014)

One of my favorites by Smashing Pumpkins.  It rocks out!!!  They have so many songs, some pretty good ones too.  

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q-KE9lvU810"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q-KE9lvU810[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Ropey (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## boedicca (Aug 14, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rIDeK7bVfUk].[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 14, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RIIEbrMXs20"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RIIEbrMXs20[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Aug 14, 2014)

This is so awesome!  

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ou5RmTnVS84"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ou5RmTnVS84[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 14, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X5VU3EcxHXM"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X5VU3EcxHXM[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 14, 2014)

^^^

That one was cut short.  I hate when that happens!


----------



## Vandalshandle (Aug 14, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N04xdYKrI3Y]Rocky Racoon Animation - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## derk (Aug 15, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/AFVlJAi3Cso]Pearl Jam-Black - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 15, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_QC00oZ1q10"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_QC00oZ1q10[/ame]


----------



## boedicca (Aug 15, 2014)

[ame=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6s0sOjVzFOQ].[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 15, 2014)

I posted this in the "colors songs" thread, but it's such an awesome tune that I'm posting it here too!  I'm listening to it right now!  Enjoy!  

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sSjxh53Ckv4"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sSjxh53Ckv4[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 15, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4WOk7UNAvOw"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4WOk7UNAvOw[/ame]


----------



## derk (Aug 16, 2014)

boedicca said:


> .



who is singing?


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 16, 2014)

Since the last time I posted this video, it was cut short, I'm posting it again.    It's a GREAT tune (one of PJ's best IMO), and it deserves to be listened to in FULL.    Tremor Christ!  Enjoy!  

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jXIiAlLaDWI"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jXIiAlLaDWI[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 16, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yMffz3KnvuA"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yMffz3KnvuA[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 16, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S9y5cWifNUc"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S9y5cWifNUc[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 16, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6lxUnDfClLw"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6lxUnDfClLw[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 16, 2014)

I used to call this one "Hearts and Farts"  Hearts and farts, they fade away.  

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uGJzZKau7Go"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uGJzZKau7Go[/ame]


----------



## derk (Aug 16, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/2z3_6Ep7u-s]Commodores "I Feel Sanctified" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 16, 2014)

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=62XGbKgL_dI"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=62XGbKgL_dI[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 16, 2014)

I realize that a lot of you won't like this song, but I really like it because it's raw and head banging crazy.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-5ijtz6Du_s"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-5ijtz6Du_s[/ame]


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 16, 2014)

Of course, I can't post this one without telling you all to get prepared to be SCHOOLED!  No RECESS!  Yeah!  

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0xCgwXWEQ10"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0xCgwXWEQ10[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 16, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 16, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 16, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Aug 16, 2014)

Can you feel it?  Lol!    That's right boys and girls, it's the LOOOOVE BUZZZZ.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IkKu3rDl0yw"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IkKu3rDl0yw[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 16, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 16, 2014)




----------



## derk (Aug 17, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 17, 2014)

Some soft rock of the 70s. There were days when I was recovering from a heavy weekend of partying that all I wanted to do is smoke a doob and listen to soft rock:


----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 17, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 17, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 17, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 17, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 17, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 17, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 17, 2014)




----------



## Vandalshandle (Aug 17, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_aKkzq27Hl4]Frank Gallop - The Ballad Of Irving - Promo Remastered - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 17, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 17, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 17, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 17, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 17, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 17, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 17, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 17, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 17, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 17, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 17, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 17, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 17, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 17, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 17, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 17, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 17, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 17, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 17, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 17, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 17, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 17, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 17, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 17, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 17, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 17, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 17, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 17, 2014)




----------



## derk (Aug 18, 2014)

[ame=http://youtu.be/yAXl4kYZyoA]Rock Me on the Water - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet (Aug 18, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 18, 2014)




----------



## PixieStix (Aug 18, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 18, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Aug 18, 2014)




----------



## derk (Aug 18, 2014)

Personal choices from inner voices spoken with whispered lips, fund sorrows deeply known where I reason the right of our wrongs. Understanding when and why they were grown lends passion to actions lost through moments of us as, kind. Each to the other and further along with unanswered tries that turn to goodbye. Giving us the beginning of an ends who's days portray this as nothings mends.


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Aug 18, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Aug 18, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


>



I love Blue Bayou by Linda.  She has a gorgeous voice.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 18, 2014)

It's going to be winter soon!  It's already starting to feel like fall here in New England.  The leaves are just beginning to change.  In another month or two, all the trees will be different colors.


----------



## Sgt_Gath (Aug 18, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> It's going to be winter soon!  It's already starting to feel like fall here in New England.  The leaves are just beginning to change.  In another month or two, all the trees will be different colors.



Yeesh? Already?

It was 101 here the other day. lol


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 18, 2014)

Sgt_Gath said:


> Yeesh? Already?
> 
> It was 101 here the other day. lol



Really?  We had a very cool summer here.  No heat waves or anything.  It was mainly in the 70s and 80s most of the time this summer.  It's still really nice and warm during the daytime, but I can feel the change in the air at nighttime.  It's hard to explain, but when you've lived here all your life, you can just feel the change in the air when fall is coming.  Also, I've been noticing some yellow leaves on some trees and the oak trees are dropping their acorns, so I think we might have an early fall here.  






   Lol!  That's a good emoticon!


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 19, 2014)




----------



## Sgt_Gath (Aug 19, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Really?  We had a very cool summer here.  No heat waves or anything.  It was mainly in the 70s and 80s most of the time this summer.  It's still really nice and warm during the daytime, but I can feel the change in the air at nighttime.  It's hard to explain, but when you've lived here all your life, you can just feel the change in the air when fall is coming.  Also, I've been noticing some yellow leaves on some trees and the oak trees are dropping their acorns, so I think we might have an early fall here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Must be nice. lol!

I've been boiling these last few weeks.

I agreed on the emoticon, BTW.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 19, 2014)

I chose this one because of the verse "leaves are falling around" and "autumn moonlights my way."  Not to mention it's a kick ass tune!   For autumn!!!


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 19, 2014)

Sgt_Gath said:


> Must be nice. lol!
> 
> I've been boiling these last few weeks.
> 
> I agreed on the emoticon, BTW.



It's definitely nice for sleeping!


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 19, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Aug 19, 2014)




----------



## OZman (Aug 19, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 19, 2014)




----------



## konradv (Aug 19, 2014)

Norman Greenbaum- Spirit in the Sky


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 20, 2014)

When I was a kid, I LOVED this song, and I would jump around like a lunatic every time it came on the radio.  Lol!


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 20, 2014)

A couple more Go Gos that I used to like.  

Head Over Heels


Vacation (I wish I was going on vacation!)


----------



## boedicca (Aug 21, 2014)




----------



## skye (Aug 23, 2014)

*Lou Reed - Satellite of Love*

**


----------



## skye (Aug 23, 2014)

and this one too ....."You Wear It So Well"


----------



## boedicca (Aug 24, 2014)

I'm in the mood for Italian music.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 24, 2014)




----------



## Tresha91203 (Aug 24, 2014)

Ah, boedicca, thank you!  You've poked me into changing gears. Here's one I love that you may as well.


----------



## konradv (Aug 24, 2014)

Richie Havens- Handsome Johnny


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 25, 2014)

Candy ~ Iggy Pop and Kate Pierson


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 25, 2014)

Great tune from the movie Trainspotting.  

Never Met a Girl Like You ~ Iggy Pop


----------



## Alex. (Aug 26, 2014)

*leo Sayer -Long Tall Glasses *


----------



## PixieStix (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Aug 31, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Aug 31, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Aug 31, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Aug 31, 2014)

Incubus isn't bad.  I kind of like them.  

Anna Molly


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## Ropey (Sep 7, 2014)




----------



## PixieStix (Sep 22, 2014)

I love the lyrics of Joseph Arthur's music. He seems like a very sad individual


----------



## Ropey (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## PixieStix (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## PixieStix (Sep 22, 2014)

This song is so hard to find, But I can listen to it at 1:28:30 The Last Resort - Eagles


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 23, 2014)

PixieStix said:


> This song is so hard to find, But I can listen to it at 1:28:30 The Last Resort - Eagles



I always liked One of These Nights.  This is a great live version too.    They sound really good.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 23, 2014)

I like Witchy Woman, Lying Eyes, and Hotel California, to name a few more.


----------



## Ropey (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 25, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 25, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 25, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## Tresha91203 (Sep 27, 2014)

Joe Walsh - Life's Been Good:


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 27, 2014)

Tresha91203 said:


> Joe Walsh - Life's Been Good:



This is my favorite Joe Walsh (or James Gang).


----------



## Tresha91203 (Sep 28, 2014)

I love that one, too.


----------



## Darlene (Sep 28, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 30, 2014)

I love this song!


----------



## PixieStix (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Oct 18, 2014)




----------



## PixieStix (Oct 20, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Oct 20, 2014)




----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Oct 22, 2014)

Imagine Dragons ; Demons


----------



## PixieStix (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Nov 1, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Nov 1, 2014)




----------



## konradv (Nov 1, 2014)

Richie Havens- Sandy


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 1, 2014)

I like this song!  I really do.


----------



## Tresha91203 (Nov 1, 2014)

Deep Purple - Knocking At Your Back Door:


----------



## konradv (Nov 2, 2014)

Pet Shop Boys- It's a Sin


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 4, 2014)

konradv said:


> Pet Shop Boys- It's a Sin



Meh, I'm just not crazy about their voices and the 80s sound.    I think the 80s is probably my least favorite era for music.  There was a LOT of crapola.  

There is only one song that I ever liked from Pet Shop Boys, West End Girls, and it is still kind of meh.  The kind of song you have to be in the mood to listen to, IMO.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 8, 2014)

PRINCE- When doves cry


----------



## CAPTCHATHIS (Nov 8, 2014)




----------



## Valerie (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## Valerie (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## Valerie (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## konradv (Nov 18, 2014)

David Byrne- Miss America


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 19, 2014)

This is one of my favorite Elton John songs!


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 19, 2014)

Another one I really like by EJ.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 20, 2014)




----------



## Impenitent (Nov 26, 2014)

I like the video!


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 27, 2014)




----------



## Impenitent (Nov 27, 2014)




----------



## konradv (Nov 28, 2014)

Jefferson Airplane- Good Shepherd


----------



## konradv (Nov 29, 2014)

Bruce Springsteen- Brilliant Disguise


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 30, 2014)

I love the Beastie Boys!  They are so funny.  You MUST watch the video.


----------



## ChrisL (Nov 30, 2014)

Here's another one of my favorite videos.  This one is by the Chilis.  Funny!


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 1, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Dec 1, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Dec 1, 2014)




----------



## PixieStix (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## PixieStix (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## Carla_Danger (Jan 4, 2015)

Peter Gabriel--In Your Eyes


----------



## Carla_Danger (Jan 4, 2015)

My boyfriend, Eddie Vedder (Temple Of The Dog)


----------



## PixieStix (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## PixieStix (Mar 8, 2015)




----------



## PixieStix (Mar 8, 2015)




----------



## PixieStix (Mar 8, 2015)




----------



## PixieStix (Mar 8, 2015)




----------



## PixieStix (Mar 8, 2015)




----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 8, 2015)

PixieStix


----------



## konradv (Mar 22, 2015)

The Guess Who- No Sugar Tonight/New Mother Nature


----------



## konradv (Mar 23, 2015)

Carole King- Smackwater Jack


----------



## PixieStix (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## Valerie (May 14, 2015)

_
I threw it all away because
I had to be what never was_


----------



## Tresha91203 (May 30, 2015)

Oye Como Va, Santana, HD 1080P:


----------



## Tresha91203 (May 30, 2015)

Ok, that Santana song led to this Santana song (my favorite song in the world to dance to)

Santana - Smooth ft. Rob Thomas:

CARLOS SANTANA (smooth): 
Which led to this other one I loved to dance to (apologies in advance for this one lol)


Faded - Soul Decision (Dirty Version + Lyrics):


----------



## namvet (May 30, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (May 30, 2015)

Tresha91203 said:


> Ok, that Santana song led to this Santana song (my favorite song in the world to dance to)
> 
> Santana - Smooth ft. Rob Thomas:
> 
> ...



Love Santana!  This is another good one.


----------



## ChrisL (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Tresha91203 (May 30, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Tresha91203 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, that Santana song led to this Santana song (my favorite song in the world to dance to)
> ...



I like that one a lot, too ... and Black Magic Woman


----------



## ChrisL (May 30, 2015)

Tresha91203 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Tresha91203 said:
> ...



I just learned recently that Black Magic Woman was actually a cover!  The original was done by Peter Green's Fleetwood Mac!  Fascinating, right?


----------



## PixieStix (Jun 1, 2015)




----------



## PixieStix (Jun 1, 2015)




----------



## P F Tinmore (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Judicial review (Jun 14, 2015)

Why you guys haven't mentioned this is amazing,


----------



## PixieStix (Jun 26, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Jun 27, 2015)




----------



## PixieStix (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## ChrisL (Jun 29, 2015)




----------



## konradv (Jun 30, 2015)

The Beatles- Norwegian Wood


----------



## ThoughtCrimes (Aug 11, 2015)

Here is one I rediscovered from four decades ago.


----------



## Judicial review (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## Judicial review (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## PixieStix (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## PixieStix (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## Moonglow (Aug 26, 2015)

PixieStix said:


> Not a proclamation, just a song
> 
> [ame=[MEDIA=youtube]QQLWF_ItzYs[/MEDIA] Diamond - Forever in Blue Jeans (Stereo!) - YouTube[/ame]


That song sucked big time


----------



## Vandalshandle (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## PixieStix (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## PixieStix (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## PixieStix (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## PixieStix (Aug 27, 2015)

Here's to you Dad! Hold the door for me


----------



## ThoughtCrimes (Aug 27, 2015)

~Roberta~


----------



## konradv (Aug 29, 2015)

Johnny Rivers- Secret Agent Man

Does anyone else hear "secret Asian man" when you listen to this song?


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 29, 2015)

I always used to think they said "wrapped up like a douche" whenever I heard this song, but I would be like "nah, can't be."  Lol.  It is actually "revved up like a deuce."


----------

